# Help Please......



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

have you ever considered the military option? the world's best fighting organization (USAF!!) is hiring now. think about it. you're welome.


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks but no Thanks I am too old for that and I was already in the NAVY the REAL best fighting organization (J.K.). I have a family now that I aim to support with this career that I am choosing and although I have some leads, I haven't locked into anything solid just yet. I appreciate the input though!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

As a union guy myself I don't really feel comfortable about telling you to look into non union, but I was in your shoes one time and just wanted to get my foot in the door however I could. 

That being said I understand this is an electrician forum and I'm am willing to help any way I can.

I won't do it on this union board though. 

If you want me to pm you some options, I will, or, you can post this thread on the general board.

Sorry if i'm being a pain.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

There is a CW/CE program with the IBEW. I google'ed it and found that LU 82 has some information on it. They are in Dayton OH but I think the program is pretty much the same. Might be a fast start for you. Here is the link:

http://www.ibewlocal82.org/cwce.htm


Good Luck!


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

*yes please!*



I won't do it on this union board though.
If you want me to pm you some options said:


> Please! any info possible is a great help, I really want to start union too and signed up with the summer helper program, but unless someone calls me out by name, I just wait. I cannot wait too long and don't want to get a job in an unrelated field. The only problem is the hours worked won't count towards apprenticeship working non-union, but at this point, I just want a starting point! PM me that is O.K.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> have you ever considered the military option? the world's best fighting organization (USAF!!) is hiring now. think about it. you're welome.


   
One of these days we need to sit down over a drink and discuss the facts of "world's best fighting organization".
It's like the lottery, you need to be actually in the game to be part of it.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Rong said:


> There is a CW/CE program with the IBEW. I google'ed it and found that LU 82 has some information on it. They are in Dayton OH but I think the program is pretty much the same. Might be a fast start for you. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ibewlocal82.org/cwce.htm
> 
> ...


I'd stay away from that. No one likes it. It will probably be done away with in a couple of years and you will be stuck in limbo.

Be an apprentice.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*help please*

Try contacting the NECA chapter that is affiliated with the local union your trying to get in. Ask for a list of member contractors, then call them all. If they are able to hire a helper as you say you may be surprised how far a cold call can take you.Be polite positive and let them know you are willing to do the grunt work because if they hire you that's what you will be doing.Don't try to b.s. anyone on what you know a good electrician can pick out a bser real fast good luck.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

daddymack said:


> I'd stay away from that. No one likes it. It will probably be done away with in a couple of years and you will be stuck in limbo.
> 
> Be an apprentice.


 I agree 100% daddymack. Personally I dont like it all that much myself. The IO started that program I think to try to get more membership thinking once they got into that program they would slide over to the apprenticeship program. However from what I have seen most CE/CW that I have ran into make more than 3rd yrs. They dont want to take a cut in pay to be an apprentice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rong said:


> I agree 100% daddymack. Personally I dont like it all that much myself. The IO started that program I think to try to get more membership thinking once they got into that program they would slide over to the apprenticeship program. However from what I have seen most CE/CW that I have ran into make more than 3rd yrs. They dont want to take a cut in pay to be an apprentice.


 
What exactly is this program?


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Try contacting the NECA chapter that is affiliated with the local union your trying to get in. Ask for a list of member contractors, then call them all. .


:thumbsup: Thanx I called and am waiting to hear back about list


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

brian john said:


> What exactly is this program?


 It allows a person to work on a Union job and not have to go to JATC. It reminds me of "white paper workers". I am not sure but I dont think they pay union dues either. Follow that link I posted and it will explain a little more as I really dont understand all know about it. Our local was really pushing it last year.


----------



## All_amped_up (Nov 12, 2007)

Rong said:


> It allows a person to work on a Union job and not have to go to JATC. It reminds me of "white paper workers". I am not sure but I dont think they pay union dues either. Follow that link I posted and it will explain a little more as I really dont understand all know about it. Our local was really pushing it last year.



Not correct, I'm a CE6..used to be a IJ6 before they changed it. Basically it an intermediate program for those that have been in the industry, but either want a little bit of school or didn't pas the JW exam or couldn't find enough paper work because of working under the table {like me} to prove they had enough hours to come in as a JW. We're not green horns, but not full fledge JW. 
Either way, I was swore in, pay dues and have to complete 3 yrs of school. 
In GA at LU 613 the CE or IJ 6-8 pay scale is as follows
CE6 {IJ6} 17.00
CE7 {IJ7} 18.00
CE8 {IJ8} 20.25 as of 09/01/08

Not sure off the apprenticeship pay scale


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

All_amped_up said:


> Not correct, I'm a CE6..used to be a IJ6 before they changed it. Basically it an intermediate program for those that have been in the industry, but either want a little bit of school or didn't pas the JW exam or couldn't find enough paper work because of working under the table {like me} to prove they had enough hours to come in as a JW. We're not green horns, but not full fledge JW.
> Either way, I was swore in, pay dues and have to complete 3 yrs of school.
> In GA at LU 613 the CE or IJ 6-8 pay scale is as follows
> CE6 {IJ6} 17.00
> ...


 I stand corrected. Thanks for the information.


----------



## All_amped_up (Nov 12, 2007)

Rong said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks for the information.


No Problem brother 

Truth is, I kinda think the contractors came up with that program, here's why...
Here at my local {613} There are a few hundred on book 1 {JW} maybe 60 of us CE6-8 on the books...now what the contractors do is hire us, some apprentices, and a call out a few JW's on "2 week calls" send them back to the hall, let us do 90% of the work and call back in a few JW's to finish for a few weeks, then cut them again. 
They really are screwing the JW's hard. Using us {CE} to do most of the work since we are at the same level minus the education. Lots of the old timers HATE the CE program, because they went through 5 yrs, and feel like we are getting out easy, and stealing their work, which I hate to say...they are right. Here in GA, being a right to work state...hard to fight with the contractors over this. I'll be glad to get through school and turn out so I can hit the road and try some REAL union jobs up north.


----------

